
Surprise graphene discovery could unlock secrets of superconductivity - mrfusion
https://www.nature.com/articles/d41586-018-02773-w
======
classicsnoot
I eagerly await the day when articles about graphene have simple, technical
titles. So far, we've had years of, "graphene could cure cancer, provide free
lunch, and solve world hunger soon" for a few years now. I fear the hope for
graphene will turn into the pipe dream similar to fusion reactors.

